# How do you lye?



## thesoapmom (Nov 3, 2014)

Do you wear a mask? 
Gloves?
Eyewear?

WHERE do you mix-- outside or inside? How do you ensure adequate ventilation?

I have been mixing outside on my deck/ gloves & eye protection but not a mask. I hold my breath or put my nose/mouth inside of my coat, sleeve, whatever but I am still terrified of the fumes. That is probably the only thing I am scared of. I am less scared of the spilling. 

I am scared of the fumes! But it is only during mixing they are given off yes?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 3, 2014)

Now that I have started using water replacements, the stink can be foul! I usually mix outside, arms reach, head turned to breathe in. 

Extreme? Maybe. But as I want to crack on and the weather is turning, I have ordered a suitable mask (A2P2 rated) so that I can do it with no worries.

Well, not more than the standard worries when working with lye!

Eta - gloves and goggles go without saying!


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 3, 2014)

I too use my arm length and turn my head.  I also crack the window over the sink.   I mix my lye in the sink to avoid any problems.  I also wear gloves and long sleeves.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 3, 2014)

I mix either in the sink or on the stove under the vent. If I mix in the sink, I just lean back a bit so I don't have to worry about the fumes. I am also really, really bad about safety, I rarely use gloves or a glasses. I do put on glasses before I pour though, don't want to risk batter flying around when I bang my molds.


----------



## ocean_soul (Nov 3, 2014)

I wear goggles, an apron and goggles when I make my lye solution.  I always do it at the stove (which I cover with old newspapers) and I run the vent fan until the fumes die down...but still I try to keep my head turned away just in case.


----------



## Susie (Nov 3, 2014)

On the stove under the vent on high.  Goggles, gloves, long sleeved shirt.  Arm's length.


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Nov 3, 2014)

Outside, on a table that's already been ruined by lye (one of my very first batches). I use long rubber gloves, onion goggles, and a medical face mask. I have a little cup of water next to me that I put my mixing spoon into while I go back inside and fix up my oils.


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 3, 2014)

Usually wear safety glasses and always gloves.  Have been known in a pinch to not use safety glasses but usually have my regular eye glasses on anyway.  
Usually stir my lye outside.  You have to be careful because any bug flying over it will be die and fall in...maybe that's just my luck :/  If the weather is bad I might stir it in the garage or even in our half bathroom off the kitchen with the vent fan on.  I generally mix it in a plastic container sitting in an ice bath.  I like these containers because they have lids that I can screw on to carry it back into the kitchen.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 3, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> I mix either in the sink or on the stove under the vent. If I mix in the sink, I just lean back a bit so I don't have to worry about the fumes. I am also really, really bad about safety, I rarely use gloves or a glasses. I do put on glasses before I pour though, don't want to risk batter flying around when I bang my molds.



You're not the lone ranger. I rarely wear gloves or glasses either. I know I'm a bad boy.:wink:


----------



## seven (Nov 3, 2014)

i mix mine inside the kitchen (where there is an exhaust), near the window. my batches are small, so the vapor isn't so bad. these days, i rarely wear gloves coz it's so hot in here and it makes my hands sweat like crazy. not to mention limited movements. i do wear a disposable mask though, don't want to inhale any lye bits or vapor.


----------



## Spice (Nov 3, 2014)

thesoapmom said:


> Do you wear a mask?
> Gloves?
> Eyewear?
> 
> ...



This is how I got into the HABIT of wearing protective wear:
I think of my two eyes, if I lose one, that leaves me one, worse I could lose both. I think of the fumes I could be inhaling for the next 30 years (I expect to be making soap till I die). Lastly, I vision pouring the water to the lye, not good.
The reason for this mental setup, is so that I get into the HABIT of wearing my face shield, face mask for the fumes and gloves. When we get so good at most things we believe we have it down to the gnat's eye. I can become so careless because I have a wondering mind. So I created the HABIT of gearing up, I cant make soap if Im blind. All it takes is a tiny drop.


----------



## thesoapmom (Nov 3, 2014)

Spice said:


> This is how I got into the HABIT of wearing protective wear:
> I think of my two eyes, if I lose one, that leaves me one, worse I could lose both. I think of the fumes I could be inhaling for the next 30 years (I expect to be making soap till I die). Lastly, I vision pouring the water to the lye, not good.
> The reason for this mental setup, is so that I get into the HABIT of wearing my face shield, face mask for the fumes and gloves. When we get so good at most things we believe we have it down to the gnat's eye. I can become so careless because I have a wondering mind. So I created the HABIT of gearing up, I cant make soap if Im blind. All it takes is a tiny drop.




What kind of mask/shield do you wear? I wear glasses so it makes safety even worse if I have to take off my glasses to use safety goggles :/


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 3, 2014)

I mix in the kitchen sink, the stove is right next to the sink, and I put the vent on high. I wear chemical resistant gloves, onion goggles, and a cheap mask. I also turn away, and I always chill my water before mixing, maybe it is my imagination, but I have less fumes with chilled water.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 3, 2014)

Blue nitrile gloves, jeans, tennis shoes, goggles the whole process (i flicked a drop of batter onto it once. Totally never removing them during the process ever!!! So grateful they were on).

Hot? Tank top or short sleeves. Cold? Long sleeves. No apron. 
If hot, I tried long sleeves this past summer. I got so sweaty. Now I wear a comfortable tank, and cover my arms with xtra long man socks I cut the toes out of. I don't get as hot this way. Weird I know.
I turn away from fumes and hold my breath once I see them. I turn to breathe. Tried mixing outside a couple times. Too risky splashing and it heats so fast, it was hot trying to get back inside, plus the risk of tripping or bumping something or someone. 
I do it all on the stove and once the fumes escape, they're done...no more after the fact.


----------



## thesoapmom (Nov 3, 2014)

So once the mixing is complete and the lye is dissolved there are no more fumes then?


----------



## soapfanbaby (Nov 3, 2014)

[FONT=&quot]I wear mask, gloves, eye protection, and long sleeves. Also, I cook soap when home alone: no kids, no husband. Don't want to give a chance... may be until I get used to it. My son is very interested in my new hobby...[/FONT]


----------



## Earthen_Step (Nov 3, 2014)

Gloves and goggles on.  I hold my breath mix and stir, then put the lid on my pitcher and walk away.  I have become pretty quick at it all so holding my breath part isn't hard.  I'll crack windows or leave my doors open if the temps are fine enough outside.  I leave the room after it's mixed for 5+ minutes.  My sister had a horrible experience breathing in the fumes and warned me to be careful, so I always have been.



thesoapmom said:


> So once the mixing is complete and the lye is dissolved there are no more fumes then?



The fumes don't last very long, it's only intense for the first minute or so.  I've opened the lid after 5 minutes to do a little extra mixing if I see little bits at the bottom. I have never noticed fumes at that point.  I don't stick my face in it and breath though, there may be some fumes still going on -- but at that point it's very mild.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 3, 2014)

I really don't see how someone could breath in the fumes unless you were leaning over the mixing container. If you are arms lengths away from the container, you are safe unless there is a draft and it blows the fumes back at you.

I have however, had the fumes get on my arms and slightly burn. Now I'm careful not to reach over my lye while its making fumes which only lasts 20 seconds or so. 

I don't want anyone to think I'm advocating not using safety gear. Its very important to use your gear and I really need to get into the habit of doing so. If anyone else is home or I'm teaching friends how to soap, I'm in full safety gear.


----------



## thesoapmom (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah sometimes a draft (mixing outside) wafts the fumes my way.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 3, 2014)

To me, it seems like mixing outside can be more dangerous. Not only do you have to worry about a breeze but then there is the possibility or tripping or dropping the container while its brought back in the house. The furthest I have to move my lye is 3 feet and thats only if its in the sink. Whenever I use additives, I mix in the sink in case there is a reaction or volcano. Like that one time with the wine...


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm in full breaking-bad regalia. Almost... I'm looking fab in gloves, goggles, long sleeves, waterproof slippers (I don't wear shoes inside).  I don't use a mask for soaping, but I do for bath bombs since those make me sneeze like crazy otherwise.  Until the weather gets too cold for it, I mix outside off my kitchen deck. After that, I'll be mixing under my stove vent hood.  Even outside, I make sure not to put myself directly above my mixing container. 

I figure if I get into the habit of being safe while a newbie, I'll feel too weird to forget later on (like how it is impossible for me to put my car in drive without a seat belt - it just feels odd).


----------



## lionprincess00 (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah, once it stops the fumes are done.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Nov 3, 2014)

I mix in the sink, with a fan blowing directly at me. I stand at arm's length to stir, with my head turned away.

I ALWAYS wear gloves and goggles. I have some not-too-expensive goggles that fit nicely over my eyeglasses. I don't worry about long sleeves or long pants, but I do wear shoes. I figure, if I spill the lye water, the shoes will keep my feet out of it, and the gloves will protect my hands while I clean it up. I have had drops of raw soap get on my arms, but I washed it off as soon as I felt the tingle, and it was ok.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 3, 2014)

I make mine in a bucket in the sink, wearing nitrile gloves, regular glasses. I am fortunate to live in an extremely well ventilated, lol, my mom calls it my tree house, house so I don't much worry about fumes. I do keep my head away from the bucket for the few seconds the fume plume occurs. I have full respect for lye but do not let it intimidate me


----------



## KatieShephard (Nov 3, 2014)

I wear my yellow rubber gloves from the grocery store, a dust mask (that I originally bought for sanding), and my shooting glasses.  I was wearing glasses that I had for when we do sanding or household projects, but those are shaded and I was having problems seeing in the house!  I remembered that I had glasses for when I shoot, so I figured those would be good.  I enjoy my sight, skin, and lungs, so I put on my full gear.  I caught a wiff of fumes a few weeks ago, and now I'm more vigilant about the mask.

I only left my lye water in my house once, when I was mixing in my sink, trying to do a full CM liquid.  It stunk up my house!  I'm practically a bloodhound with my sense of smell, so I just always leave my lye outside on my screened in porch on a table.  I mix my lye indoors, at my kitchen table and then carry it 4 feet to the table outside until it's cooled and ready to go.  I leave a paper towel over it so nothing falls into it.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Nov 3, 2014)

Outdoors, squatting on my deck in long yoga pants, socks and my long-sleeve Satyricon T-shirt (signed by the band!). I wear thick pink rubber gloves with thin vinyl gloves underneath, and cheap mask but no goggles, and turn my head to breathe into the wind. When the solution is clear, I put the stirring spoon in a plastic bowl--three for a dollar at the dollar store--strip off the pink gloves and take its temperature.
Then I go inside and check my EOs or FOs, the oil temperature, adjust the volume on NPR, yell at the cats and generally pace until the temps are right.
I don't wear anything on my face while stick blending. Probably a dumb idea since I got splashed on my lip last week, but I can't stand all the fog and hot air building up on my skin.


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 3, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> To me, it seems like mixing outside can be more dangerous. Not only do you have to worry about a breeze but then there is the possibility or tripping or dropping the container while its brought back in the house. The furthest I have to move my lye is 3 feet and thats only if its in the sink. Whenever I use additives, I mix in the sink in case there is a reaction or volcano. Like that one time with the wine...


I am in total agreement with Obsidian on this. The further you carry your lye the more chance of spillage. By mixing in the sink I have quick access to unlimited water and a sink to contain the problem if there is one. The only time I ever had a problem was one when I was wearing heavy gloves and carrying a pitcher in from my deck. It was the last time I ever wore gloves heavier than surgical nitriles and never mix outside


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Nov 3, 2014)

cmzaha said:


> I am in total agreement with Obsidian on this. The further you carry your lye the more chance of spillage. By mixing in the sink I have quick access to unlimited water and a sink to contain the problem if there is one. The only time I ever had a problem was one when I was wearing heavy gloves and carrying a pitcher in from my deck. It was the last time I ever wore gloves heavier than surgical nitriles and never mix outside



That last bit sounds terrifying! Did you spill it?


----------



## judymoody (Nov 3, 2014)

Gloves and goggles, HDPE pitcher with lots of head space, in the utility sink in my drafty unheated garage.  I hold my breath, stir until clear and leave the area.  I come back 20 minutes later.

I have heard horror stories about that one stray lye granule that ended up in somebody's eye to never go without goggles.


----------



## navigator9 (Nov 4, 2014)

Goggles always. I'm 64 and I have asthma, but I've gotten really good at holding my breath, while I stir the lye into the water. Then I walk away for about 10 minutes or so. At that point, there are usually no fumes. It's not quite crystal clear at that point, but almost. I usually make my lye solution the night before I soap, so it will be at room temp when I do. I've gotten a snoot full of lye fumes a couple of times. It's not something you'd want to do too often!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 4, 2014)

I would say that goggles and gloves are pretty much essential - doesn't take much away from what we do but could potentially save a lot of pain. 

If you wear glasses, get goggles that fit over them. 

When wearing gloves, if a soap decides to play games I can literally grab at it which I would not do with ungloved hands


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Nov 4, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> ...if a soap decides to play games I can literally grab at it...



Ha, this image made me laugh! 




> I caught a wiff of fumes a few weeks ago, and now I'm more vigilant about the mask.



I've seen people say this a couple of times.  A mask will help with lye dust (think like when you dump lye into a cup to measure and some dust rises), but a regular mask, shirt, or bandana will not prevent you from inhaling *fumes*.  Not even a medical mask or a N95 mask will prevent you from inhaling _fumes_.  You either need a gas mask or hold your breath.

I *always* wear gloves.  I can't say that about anything else.  Sometimes I forget the goggles (I mostly wear them for pouring the lye, but not the actual soap making process), I hold my breath for pouring lye, and I wear shorts and t-shirt for comfort.  I get wayy too hot when I make soap to be all covered up like that.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 4, 2014)

@thesoapmom If you have difficulties with goggles because you wear glasses you can get 'over goggles' that can be worn over the top, so it avoids the problem of struggling to see. I would get a pair of those. Just have a Google there are lots of different choices out there.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 4, 2014)

For a small investment you can get a proper mask from Amazon - I'm talking half-face with fume filtration.  Less than $50


----------

